# Looking for advice.



## Aelise (Feb 10, 2012)

This is my first post as a new member. I will begin with my story, but I am looking for ideas on what to try next from people who have seen results!My story/symptoms: I am a 25 years old, female, within normal weight range. I was diagnosed with IBS when I was 24, a bit over a year ago. Symptoms came on fairly suddenly, and they have not changed. I previously had NO history of bowel-related problems, but I began having nightly bouts of bloating and gas. The gas is probably the most difficult symptom to live with. It is BAD. You know something is wrong when even the dog is offended by it. My poor boyfriend is really the one who suffers, even if I am the one who is uncomfortable. After a gassy night, the following morning I will usually have at least one loose bowel movement. It's not uncommon for me to have 2 or 3. I never get full blown diarrhea, however. Nor do I get constipation. After that I am usually good through the day until I become gassy again later in the evening and the cycle repeats itself. This happens almost every single night. On a really bad day, I might get mild cramping and have as many as 5+ trips to the bathroom. My symptoms are mostly annoying, perhaps uncomfortable, but RARELY are they debilitating and for this I am grateful. I have gas and loose BM at least 5 days out of the week. I will have a "bad" day (symptoms all day) maybe 2-3 times per month. The gas, and the sense of urgency I sometimes get is what makes IBS difficult to live with. Stress is a trigger, of course, but I am a happy and stress-free person for the most part so I would not consider this a daily factor for me. Cutting out major milk products helped a little, but small bits of butter or hard cheese seems to be okay for me. I kissed coffee goodbye a long time ago (yes, decaf too). Beans are a big fat NO. I do not smoke or drink. I have tried keeping food diaries but always give up because there is never an obvious pattern. I avoid major trigger foods, such as huge fattening meals, and I still get symptoms. Tests:Negative for Celiac, negative for hyper or hypothyroid disorder, all basic blood work normal. I am, on paper, very healthy.My current method of treatment: * I avoid most dairy products * I take Align probiotic daily* I have bentyl for "bad" days, or as a preventative when I am going out somewhere that I do not want to deal with symptoms* I use a heating pad for bloating/gas/distention relief* I use peppermint tea to relax my inside bits, or treat nausea* Eating a balanced, healthy diet with minimal processed foods, nothing oily or fattening, and eating small frequent mealsMy thoughts:I believe in the connection between the immune system and digestive functioning. I don't think it is a coincidence that I became stricken with IBS and hayfever for the first time, within a couple months of each other. I think I overloaded my digestive system with the stress of a new job - which didn't seem that stressful at the time - and drinking 3 cups of coffee a day. I also believe IBS is a product of living a lifestyle and eating a diet that humans weren't really meant to indulge in. I do not intend to live in a forest and hunt and gather, however, so I am in search of a happy medium. I have also read of the connection between amalgam fillings (mercury poisoning) and IBS. I intend to get my one filling replaced but I am not crossing my fingers for a magical cure. Short-term goal:I plan to systematically eliminate typical trigger food groups, one week at a time, and see if I notice any changes. I haven't experimented that much with elimination diets and I am willing to bet that this is the only way of finding relief. Help in this area is appreciated! Long-term goal:I start grad school next Fall. I anticipate it will be stressful, and I think if I don't get my IBS under control it will severely impact my performance in grad school and I do not intend to let that happen. I am grateful for my eternally optimistic attitude and I know there is a way to kick IBS in the balls. I believe that with the right lifestyle and dietary changes, I can be symptom-free, and that is my goal. I am not afraid to make drastic changes in order to achieve results!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you tried any digestive enzymes with your meals?


----------



## Countrybumpkin89 (Dec 4, 2011)

How long have you been taking align probiotic? although some people find taking probiotics helpful alot of others find it drastically increases their bloating and gas...you say you have a very healthy diet-do you eat alot of fruit and vegetables? Some people with ibs are extremely sensitive to these and they can cause copious amounts of gas for some because of the difficulty in digesting it. I can only eat well cooked carrots/butternutsquash as vegetables. Onion and garlic intolerance is also very common for people like us. Have you tried the fodmap diet? it might give you a better understanding of which foods increase the bloating...excess sugar and excess wheat can cause problems in people even if they are tested negative for celiac disease. I guess its all about trial and error, try different things to see if it works for you.Have you been tested for sibo?Simethicone/activated charcoal are sometimes used to help with the bloating/gas side of thingsI hope youre able to find someting that helps you...best of luck!!!


----------



## Aelise (Feb 10, 2012)

BQ, I have not tried any digestive enzymes. Do these really make a noticeable difference? Country, I've been taking the probiotic for around 6 months. It did not seem to help or hurt the problem. I eat a pretty decent amount of fruits and vegetables. It is one of the things I am beginning to suspect is a culprit since I eat them every day and have symptoms almost every day. I have not tried the fodmap diet. I was also thinking excess wheat and sugar might be a culprit as well.I have not been tested for sibo. I suggested it to my specialist and she said my symptoms were more consistent with IBS and she didn't think sibo was a problem. How does one survive on a diet without fruits or vegetables? Could I get away with juicing them instead? Also, are IBS people sensitive to wheat in particular, or any grains (such as oatmeal or rice)?


----------



## JKK (Feb 10, 2012)

Your case sounds familiar. Your diet sounds pretty well planned out. You can be happy and still suffer IBS w/ stress as a trigger. I think you are on the right track in your concern about Grad school. I would suggest meditation and Cognitive-Behavioral therapy to learn effective stress management and relaxation techniques. This doesn't mean you are crazy: it means there is a strong mind-body connection. You sound like a very intelligent person who has done some good research and planning. Good health to you!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> BQ, I have not tried any digestive enzymes. Do these really make a noticeable difference?


 Yes I have read that they have helped people. Usually taking them With meals helps best.


----------



## Aelise (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks for the advice everyone. It's too soon to tell but I decided to try a low fructose diet first... so far so good! I have not had any symptoms the past two days. I expect trouble later tonight though as I overdid it a little today on various things but I am still feeling pretty good compared to other evenings I've had. I would not be surprised if it was fructose. I feel I eat a fairly balanced and IBS-friendly diet... no caffeine, no alcohol, no fattening foods etc... but I eat plenty of fruit, especially with the new juicer. I also have at least one apple per day which has some of the highest fructose content out of any fruit. Might explain why I get symptoms even when I swear I've been good that day. I guess time will tell!


----------



## maitland (Dec 23, 2011)

Aelise said:


> This is my first post as a new member. I will begin with my story, but I am looking for ideas on what to try next from people who have seen results!My story/symptoms: I am a 25 years old, female, within normal weight range. I was diagnosed with IBS when I was 24, a bit over a year ago. Symptoms came on fairly suddenly, and they have not changed. I previously had NO history of bowel-related problems, but I began having nightly bouts of bloating and gas. The gas is probably the most difficult symptom to live with. It is BAD. You know something is wrong when even the dog is offended by it. My poor boyfriend is really the one who suffers, even if I am the one who is uncomfortable. After a gassy night, the following morning I will usually have at least one loose bowel movement. It's not uncommon for me to have 2 or 3. I never get full blown diarrhea, however. Nor do I get constipation. After that I am usually good through the day until I become gassy again later in the evening and the cycle repeats itself. This happens almost every single night. On a really bad day, I might get mild cramping and have as many as 5+ trips to the bathroom. My symptoms are mostly annoying, perhaps uncomfortable, but RARELY are they debilitating and for this I am grateful. I have gas and loose BM at least 5 days out of the week. I will have a "bad" day (symptoms all day) maybe 2-3 times per month. The gas, and the sense of urgency I sometimes get is what makes IBS difficult to live with. Stress is a trigger, of course, but I am a happy and stress-free person for the most part so I would not consider this a daily factor for me. Cutting out major milk products helped a little, but small bits of butter or hard cheese seems to be okay for me. I kissed coffee goodbye a long time ago (yes, decaf too). Beans are a big fat NO. I do not smoke or drink. I have tried keeping food diaries but always give up because there is never an obvious pattern. I avoid major trigger foods, such as huge fattening meals, and I still get symptoms. Tests:Negative for Celiac, negative for hyper or hypothyroid disorder, all basic blood work normal. I am, on paper, very healthy.My current method of treatment: * I avoid most dairy products * I take Align probiotic daily* I have bentyl for "bad" days, or as a preventative when I am going out somewhere that I do not want to deal with symptoms* I use a heating pad for bloating/gas/distention relief* I use peppermint tea to relax my inside bits, or treat nausea* Eating a balanced, healthy diet with minimal processed foods, nothing oily or fattening, and eating small frequent mealsMy thoughts:I believe in the connection between the immune system and digestive functioning. I don't think it is a coincidence that I became stricken with IBS and hayfever for the first time, within a couple months of each other. I think I overloaded my digestive system with the stress of a new job - which didn't seem that stressful at the time - and drinking 3 cups of coffee a day. I also believe IBS is a product of living a lifestyle and eating a diet that humans weren't really meant to indulge in. I do not intend to live in a forest and hunt and gather, however, so I am in search of a happy medium. I have also read of the connection between amalgam fillings (mercury poisoning) and IBS. I intend to get my one filling replaced but I am not crossing my fingers for a magical cure. Short-term goal:I plan to systematically eliminate typical trigger food groups, one week at a time, and see if I notice any changes. I haven't experimented that much with elimination diets and I am willing to bet that this is the only way of finding relief. Help in this area is appreciated! Long-term goal:I start grad school next Fall. I anticipate it will be stressful, and I think if I don't get my IBS under control it will severely impact my performance in grad school and I do not intend to let that happen. I am grateful for my eternally optimistic attitude and I know there is a way to kick IBS in the balls. I believe that with the right lifestyle and dietary changes, I can be symptom-free, and that is my goal. I am not afraid to make drastic changes in order to achieve results!


----------



## maitland (Dec 23, 2011)

aelise i firmly believe no one should intentionally be kicked in the balls, however, with ibs, i guess i have to make an exception,







if i was u i would cut the fruit pretty well all together for a while, fruit does not react very well for me and i gave up trying to fit it in, at most i will eat a half or a third of a banana at a time, maybe one peach slice or half a kiwi...some healthy foods are not all that healthy for ibs. also i would be cautious with peppermint...can aggrevate reflux sometimes, i take a papaya supplement with meals. maitland


----------



## Aelise (Feb 10, 2012)

maitland said:


> aelise i firmly believe no one should intentionally be kicked in the balls, however, with ibs, i guess i have to make an exception,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good suggestion. I didn't eat any fruit except a banana one day and I was fine... yesterday I had a fruit smoothie with berries, banana, and peach. About 3-4 hours later my intestines started blowing up like a balloon animal. Very very interesting. Today I am not having any fruit but will eat only vegetables instead. And thanks for the tip about peppermint - I haven't had any adverse effects so far, but I will keep that in mind.


----------

